# Expression of Interest Form



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

We have recently been on the information meeting and have submitted our expression of interest form.  At the meeting we were told we would not be contacted for at least 6 months etc etc.  We received an acknowledgment from them for this.

In everyones personal experience how long did it take for them to contact you and how long did you wait before you phoned them to check up what was happening??

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

This was the part that was quick for us!!..

We filled our form in and that was August 2003, we had a letter about 10 days later and then we had a call from the SW to come and see us and that was only 2 weeks after that.....so in total a month...

The speediness never seemed to carry on though!.....

Good luck...the waiting can be hard...but it will fly by if you keep busy!

Natxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Nats said:


> The speediness never seemed to carry on though!.....


 thanks nat, that made me laugh


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Alex

If you read some of the other messages you will see that we all have a different story to tell.

A lot depends on the area you live in, which SS you have chosen to go with & what their work load is like at the moment.

I can only speak through my own personal experience and say for us it was really quick!

When we first adopted, we went along to the open night, spoke to a SW after the meeting, filled in our forms the next day to say we would like to proceed with the process.  A letter arrived back really quickly saying..great.....a date was set for our prepeation courses, although they were cancelled a few times, another story.  After the last prep day we were allocated our SW & the rest is history.

When we adopted the second time, it was REALLY QUICK!

I had sent out initial letters to surrounding SS and sat down & got in touch with all the ones who had expressed an interest in us.

I rang one SS, who sent out a SW the very next day to chat to us.  A week later we were in touch with her again and the whole process started for us again.

We were lucky, we didn't have to go on prep course days again as they thought we'd done that, had enough experience of adoption, we had our DS & also done concurrent/permanency planning.

Our for F was updated & all together from applying to SS to our DD moving in, the process took 9 months & we got our lovely DD at the age of 9 months.  I must point out that this doesn't happend that quickly for everyone & we know we were really lucky.  I think we were helped along the way because of our previous experience.

Best wishes
Andrea
xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks Andrea

I have read your info and you must be so proud!  Its great to have people like you for us to gain advice from.

I have a friend who adopted 2 in the same LA and her process from start to finish was just over 6 months!!! Very quick indeed but its hard to gage whether thats normal or just a one off.  

We shall see, i've been patient for 4 years of ttc so another 6 months wont hurt.  Just worry that the longer it takes the more i will be inclined to maybe have "one more go"....... of treatment??


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Alex,

Your questions are the same as mine!

Time eh...Trying not to wish it away but want to know how long!

What you said in your last post about having waited 4 years so whats another six months, rings true with me too.  We have waited 13 years so what is another year (thats what I have been saying).

Laine x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Laine

i know, its all very well and good me preaching advice to others about the wait but i never listen to it myself    

I know 6 months is not a long time but when you are in this situation time is of the essence and you want things to happen NOW!!!!

Bit of a quandry as saw a medium whom i see regularly (once a year) and she told me to have one last go in October as that would be all we would need and we would hit the bullseye!!!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Alex

We never had to do expression of interest forms as they sent us an SW round (no open evening format in our LA) and we filled in forms there and then.  We also gave referees names and details for the police checks and the rest they say is history.  

That happened in Feb 03 and then April 03 we got a course date but were on hols and then did our course in the June.

Are they asking you to wait because of how recently your tx was?  We didn't have to wait as we didn't get as far as tx.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Karen

no they are not asking us to wait but have said its common for them not to be in contact for at least 6 months however i spoke to a friend who adopted 2 in our LA and she said that they told her the same thing just to weedle out the ones who were not 100% for it.

We have however today received a 2 page "standard" letter from the SS team today just saying that the ones they call fwd will be whose better matched to what they have waiting i.e currently siblings of 0-8 and single school age children.  We placed ourselves on the first one i.e siblings and 0-5.

I will find out next week if we are going to have one final tx so the plan is at the end of october if we still want to proceed to write them a nice letter informing them that we are still interested, pushy but nice


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

UPDATE*******UPDATE******

Well we are currently on our final medicated cycle of DIUI and really dont think the drugs are gonna work again - scan tomorow and monday but just got home and my head is reeling.....letter from SS inviting us for interview at the end of the month and then places may be offered on the prep course for November!!!!!

My colleague's wife is due a baby next week so i will be alone for 2 weeks, its my end of year for business so mega busy, can someone tell me what the interview entails??  We have to go to our local SS department.

Thanks!


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

ANYONE


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Alex

I think it's more like a chat than an interview.

From what I can remember, because of how long ago it was & my age!! we just had a general chit chat.  

Things like........How we felt about not being able to conceive, what did we expetc from adoption...........A CHILD!!,How did we feel about the process ahead of us ect.

Some of the ladies who have just been approved or are going through the process ahead of you maybe able to help.  Why not post your question under a new heading & you may get more response......just a thought.

Good luck
Andrea


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks, i willdo that!


----------

